# HDMI to VGA working on Windows 7 but not on Windows 8...



## Yongaz (Jan 9, 2013)

So this is kind of a weird problem... Basically:

1. I've got the Toshiba U920t ultrabook / tablet hybrid with a HDMI out. I need it to be able to connect to a projector (VGA only). 
2. Bought a HDMI to VGA converter / adaptor off eBay (yes yes I know, but hang on...).
3. Tried it with the ultrabook to a VGA input (just a monitor), no good. 
4. Tried it with my Windows 8 desktop and it wouldn't work. 
5. So naturally I thought it was a fault with the adaptor, but then I tried it with a Windows 7 desktop...and it 's fine!

So yeah I think it's a Windows 8 issue by process of elimination... any suggestions? I've tried with duplicating / extending the screens... the signal's just not being sent through. 

Or anyone knows of any HDMI to VGA adaptors that work for sure with Windows 8? Or any particular driver that I may need to install? I could go with a USB to VGA adaptor; they're more than twice the price (which isn't the main issue), but there's a slight lag when I'm doing powerpoint presentations. 

thanks!


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Try attaching your other monitor through the adapter and then go to Control Panel > Display > Change display settings. Under "Change the appearance of your display" click the "Detect" button, and see if Windows 8 finds your monitor.


----------



## Yongaz (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks! but I tried that... and it just says monitor not detected. Urghh this is annoying...


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Have you checked your output by connecting to a true HDMI input? Do you get an image that way?


----------



## Yongaz (Jan 9, 2013)

Yup. My desktop is connected via HDMI + DVI (with a VGA adapter) to two monitors. So basically all I did was plug the HDMI-VGA adaptor to my HDMI port, and connected the existing VGA cable... rebooted. No go. 

the HDMI port on my laptop works fine as well; I've connected a HDMI cable to another HDMI end.

This baffling to say the least... like I said, the adaptor works on a windows 7 desktop, but not with Windows 8. 

thanks for your help so far =)


----------

